# Galaxy Note 4 : Samsung cheating on customers in India ?



## AbhMkh (Oct 23, 2014)

I am a Galaxy S5 user, so naturally I was interested in what the Note 4 had to offer.As with every flagship samsung device Note 4 has two versions, one with a Snapdragon 805 chip and the other with a Exynos 5433(renamed as Exynos 7) chip.

I was waiting for a comparison between both versions and finally found one.

Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Review > Exynos & Snapdragon Performance - TechSpot

After reading the above data, I feel that Samsung has released the inferior version(SD 805) here in India.Both chipsets perform at the same level, in fact the exynos wins 7/10 benchmarks !.

The exynos chip also has some other significant advantages over the SD 805 chip

1. It is 64 bit chip, with 64 bit support being released with Anroid L, the exynos chip would be able to run 64 bit apps.

2. The Exynos 5433 uses a Wolfson DAC which is significantly better than the Qualcomm DAC

3. Since it is Samusng's in house silicon, Samsung would be able to price it lower.

Samsung has duped the Indian customer again and they along with so many "geeks" on this forum will buy the inferior version.

I wish Samsung releases the Exynos version in India.


Cheers !
Abhijit


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 23, 2014)

I am glad Samsung is finally releasing the Snapdragon version of phones in India instead of cheating customers by releasing their inferior Exynos chipset as they did all these years.


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2014)

Ask yourself, will you take the chipset used by only 2/3 phones with small scale development? OR will you take the google android L reference chipset which will be used by 99% of all high end phones? Benchmarks means squat.


----------



## HBK007 (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Ask yourself, will you take the chipset used by only 2/3 phones with small scale development? OR will you take the google android L reference chipset which will be used by 99% of all high end phones? Benchmarks means squat.


Exactly! I am really happy to see this interesting development in the world of Samsung India.......


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

dont follow benchmarks blindly,SD>>>exynos overall
snapdragon has better support,roms,more flexible to tweak etc 
exynos is not worth it at all


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 24, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dont follow benchmarks blindly,SD>>>exynos overall
> snapdragon has better support,roms,more flexible to tweak etc
> exynos is not worth it at all



I am satisfied with Samsung's UI, I don't install custom ROM's.I want my games and apps to run faster and my music to sound better.

I believe in benchmarks because they measure the raw performance of a chip-set and that is all I believe in.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I am satisfied with Samsung's UI, I don't install custom ROM's.I want my games and apps to run faster and my music to sound better.
> 
> I believe in benchmarks because they measure the raw performance of a chip-set and that is all I believe in.


Are your games not running fast enough? My phone has the old SD800 Chipset and I can play all games in playstore without any issues. Apps also run fast and without any hitch. For  the sound part I do agree. But even with a DAC it won't help much unless Samsung reworks the audio api in android, will need to see reports for this.

As for me, I'd gladly give away performance is the usability is better, the reason why I stay away from intel based android devices.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Are your games not running fast enough? *My phone has the old SD800 Chipset and I can play all games in playstore without any issues. Apps also run fast and without any hitch*. For  the sound part I do agree. But even with a DAC it won't help much unless Samsung reworks the audio api in android, will need to see reports for this.
> 
> As for me, I'd gladly give away performance is the usability is better, the reason why I stay away from intel based android devices.



SD800 isn't old. I have a SD S4 Pro (APQ8064) and it does that as well 

Instead of spending buttload of money on new SoC and its RnD, samdung should focus on making a new UI from scratch. Even adapting stock android UI would do.

They should release kitkat for one of their previous flagships, the I9300 (international s3) rather than dumping the s3 users and saying that kitkat with crapwiz won't run smooth on 1 gb ram. -_-
(yeah, low end Moto E runs kitkat very smoothly)

Their UI is the worst followed by the way they first overprice a device and then slash it by 20% within 15 days of launch. Not to mention poor device specifications in mid range and low range phones.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Are your games not running fast enough? My phone has the old SD800 Chipset and I can play all games in playstore without any issues. Apps also run fast and without any hitch. For  the sound part I do agree. But even with a DAC it won't help much unless Samsung reworks the audio api in android, will need to see reports for this.
> 
> As for me, I'd gladly give away performance is the usability is better, the reason why I stay away from intel based android devices.



My games are not running fast enough. I have tried Asphalt 8 on my SGS5 and my friends One M8, if according to you Mali T628MP6 and Adreno 330 are powerful enough to run the game smoothly why do I experience low FPS and frame drops ?

As for sound, my previous phone was an LG Optimus G.It had a Qualcomm DAC and I thought that it sounded ok until I heard the Wolfson DAC inside my SGS5.There is a WORLD OF DIFFERENCE !, the qualcomm DAC sounded like a whining cat when compared to the Wolfson DAC inside my SGS5.

I reiterate, I prefer BRAINS OVER BEAUTY.

Cheers!
AbhMkh

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> SD800 isn't old. I have a SD S4 Pro (APQ8064) and it does that as well
> 
> Instead of spending buttload of money on new SoC and its RnD, samdung should focus on making a new UI from scratch. Even adapting stock android UI would do.
> 
> ...




Nobody cares about the UI, go buy Apple if you want a beautiful UI. I am comfortable with the UI as it is.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

No I don't think it's cheating by any means. I mean I and others also, have bashed Samsung so many times because they always have released the Exynos version here while EU always got the SD version. It is needless to say the SD versions are better than Exynos ones, because the bugs are less in SD version, and there are just so many support for SD variants. Exynos is dumb when it's about XDA support, and I still believe it's pointless to buy a droid if it doesn't have any support.
However in this case as the Exynos is 64 bit and L will support 64 bit apps that's kind of a bummer for the SD Note 4 owners. But I am quite sure Sammy will release the Exynos version too, just like they did with S5, both Exynos and SD are available officially in India.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> My games are not running fast enough. I have tried Asphalt 8 on my SGS5 and my friends One M8, if according to you Mali T628MP6 and Adreno 330 are powerful enough to run the game smoothly *why do I experience low FPS and frame drops ?*
> 
> As for sound, my previous phone was an LG Optimus G.It had a Qualcomm DAC and I thought that it sounded ok until I heard the Wolfson DAC inside my SGS5.There is a WORLD OF DIFFERENCE !, the qualcomm DAC sounded like a whining cat when compared to the Wolfson DAC inside my SGS5.
> 
> ...


Not sure, could be software problem, or optimization problem, I can play Asphalt 8 for hours without any hitch.

PS: Asphalt loads ads and data behind the scenes, if you have internet connected the app might hitch sometime trying to load data.

PS: What headphone did you use when you tried the different DACs?


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Not sure, could be software problem, or optimization problem, I can play Asphalt 8 for hours without any hitch.
> 
> PS: Asphalt loads ads and data behind the scenes, if you have internet connected the app might hitch sometime trying to load data.
> 
> PS: What headphone did you use when you tried the different DACs?



It is the same thing, with or without data.I believe there is a difference in your and my perception of smooth game-play.I tried the DAC's using my Shure SE215 and my Sennheiser HD558.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> It is the same thing, with or without data.I believe there is a difference in your and my perception of smooth game-play.I tried the DAC's using my Shure SE215 and my Sennheiser HD558.


May be, I wouldn't know how much fps looks smooth to you, however I had never played any game below 60fps on PC, and 60fps looks smooth enough for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Not sure, could be * software problem, or optimization problem,* I can play Asphalt 8 for hours without any hitch.
> 
> PS: Asphalt loads ads and data behind the scenes, if you have internet connected the app might hitch sometime trying to load data.
> 
> PS: What headphone did you use when you tried the different DACs?



Crapwiz


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Nobody cares about the UI, go buy Apple if you want a beautiful UI. I am comfortable with the UI as it is.


Everything is about the UI. That's why people have bought Moto E/G/X when they could've easily bought another one from Samdung's junkyard in the same price bracket. Compare Motorola's or LG's UI to that of samdung's crapwiz. On a same hardware, Motorola's would be the smoothest, followed by LG, and then samdung, even though both moto's and LG's UI look better.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

LG's UI is THIRD CLASS, even that could be an understatement.

If anyone has done Android's skin good that's hTC only. I am not counting Motorola as it is basically pure Android, there is literally nothing on top of it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> LG's UI is THIRD CLASS, even that could be an understatement.
> 
> If anyone has done Android's skin good that's hTC only. I am not counting Motorola as it is basically pure Android, there is literally nothing on top of it.



Who said to you that? LG UI is decent and butter smooth.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Who said to you that? LG UI is decent and butter smooth.


I was going to go for the G3, so went to see a G2 of my friend's. It was nowhere near as butter, it was in that half an hour experience laggy like hell and awful, simply awful. When I hit on Twitter app, it took 3 seconds to open, at first I thought I wasn't clicking it!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I was going to go for the G3, so went to see a G2 of my friend's. It was nowhere near as butter, it was in that half an hour experience laggy like hell and awful, simply awful. When I hit on Twitter app, it took 3 seconds to open, at first I thought I wasn't clicking it!



Most probably a problem with your friend's device. I am using LG G2 from 6 months which includes the Stock LG Rom and Custom Roms. It has been super smooth for me on both. The Stock UI is good enough but the G3 ROM UI is the best you can find on a phone.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Most probably a problem with your friend's device. I am using LG G2 from 6 months which includes the Stock LG Rom and Custom Roms. It has been super smooth for me on both. The Stock UI is good enough but the G3 ROM UI is the best you can find on a phone.


That's what I checked very firstly, he _was_ using LG's stock ROM. The phone was rooted that's all, but everything else was on stock. I saw that when I restarted the phone it became smoother / faster, but after using it for another 15 minutes it was all same! Don't know, absolutely didn't like it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 24, 2014)

problem with ur friends phone. i had 150 something apps(including games) installed and it was butter smooth. 
no twitter 3 sec problem. its instantaneous.
and no asphalt 8 lags too.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

This should be moved to the fight club!! 
A lot of people are generalizing their personal experiences :/, it would be a wise idea to make use of Google once in a while 
Anyway, regarding the op
Pretty sure Samsung decided to release 805 coz of all the negative reviews they got for exynos s5, a fine example of ignorance and how little knowledge can do more damage than good 
Besides I don't feel like they are cheating anybody, sd 805 is top notch hardware, and it will match anything that's thrown at it in real time usage and frankly as a manufacturer they are responding to customer demands, the op happens to be part of a small percentage, who loves exynos and the dac, tough luck for ya 
And if you weigh the cons and pro's of 805 against exynos, right now the balance is in favour of former


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

why are people defending Lagwiz so much? face it every phone has its flaws and samsung has 3- poor plasticky build,exynos and touchwiz
ive had samsung phones in the past right upto the S4 and Note 2 and they both were pathetic thanks to touchwiz


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I was going to go for the G3, so went to see a G2 of my friend's. It was nowhere near as butter, it was in that half an hour experience laggy like hell and awful, simply awful. When I hit on Twitter app, it took 3 seconds to open, at first I thought I wasn't clicking it!


Wow, apparently a lot of people are using defective phones and not even rmaing them, good for the industry.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> That's what I checked very firstly, he _was_ using LG's stock ROM. The phone was rooted that's all, but everything else was on stock. I saw that when I restarted the phone it became smoother / faster, but after using it for another 15 minutes it was all same! Don't know, absolutely didn't like it.



dunno about the G2 UI but the G3 UI is buttery smooth,just like a nexus 
maybe the G2 had more bloat or something


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dunno about the G2 UI but the G3 UI is buttery smooth,just like a nexus
> maybe the G2 had more bloat or something


G2 UI using here, no mods, not even rooted atm. No lags, no issues.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 24, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> This should be moved to the fight club!!
> A lot of people are generalizing their personal experiences :/, it would be a wise idea to make use of Google once in a while
> Anyway, regarding the op
> Pretty sure Samsung decided to release 805 coz of all the negative reviews they got for exynos s5, a fine example of ignorance and how little knowledge can do more damage than good
> ...



Ignorance amongst all the so called "geeks" and tech experts here on the forums is why I made this post.

True ignorance is criticizing Exynos about its lack of custom dev support but not knowing that Qualcomm's next gen chip(Snapdragon 810) uses the same A57+A53 architecture.The very same architecture that Exynos is using today.


Qualcomm's cpu architecture is ancient, and they have been limping on ever since by increasing clock speeds.When Qualcomm lets go its crap CPU design and finally adopts the next gen A57+A53's, we will have to see where all that custom dev support goes.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Ignorance amongst all the so called "geeks" and tech experts here on the forums is why I made this post.
> 
> True ignorance is criticizing Exynos about its lack of custom dev support but not knowing that Qualcomm's next gen chip(Snapdragon 810) uses the same A57+A53 architecture.The very same architecture that Exynos is using today.
> 
> ...


True ignorance is defining ignorance yourself to suit your needs.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

if theres one drawback that the Android Legend, Galaxy S2/S advance ever had,it was exynos
lack of complete roms despite it being an awesome phone,something or the other was always missing and causing issues thanks to exynos


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

exynos was ignored by developers mostly because samsung havent provided proper documentation, sources etc.. it has nothing to do with the architecture 
and the a57+a53 is 64bit and it has been implemented only in the recent note 4 variant, samsung adopted the big little architecture earlier than everyone but their implementation was far from perfect, like throttling issue, poor optimisation,mediocre gpu etc, (compared to SD), over the course of time they have managed to solve the issues little by little which is evident in the benchmarks ,you had posted in the OP,
now what you need to remember is these soc have HMP enabled ,which probably means almost all the cores are active when the benchmarks are done, which is never a real usage scenario and there is almost a 50% drop after a certain period of time ,which can affect perfromance in daily life 

qualcomm on the other hand . i believe waited enough for this new architecture to mature and release it 

Now my point is i dont see any advantage you can have over SD when compared to the exynos variant ,except for the wolfson dac
in fact if you look at the cons against pros , the balance is in SD's favour,right now, perhaps it could swing in the future, who knows

Well let me see if anandtech has done any benchmarks on them or wait for them to.. a more definitive verdict can be reached then


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

nough said-
CyanogenMod developer slams Exynos phones for lack of proper support - GSMArena Blog
old article i know but it proves the point everyone here is trying to make


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> if theres one drawback that the Android Legend, Galaxy S2/S advance ever had,it was exynos
> lack of complete roms despite it being an awesome phone,something or the other was always missing and causing issues thanks to exynos



that was the only exynos so far which did well, except for some screen issues i dont think it had any major issues and it did have good developer support too , (im talking about the original variant, they replaced it with an inferior version in India later on)


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> True ignorance is defining ignorance yourself to suit your needs.



They be facts, mon ami ! and if making a logical deduction on the basis of facts is ignorance, then yes I am ignorant 

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> exynos was ignored by developers mostly because samsung havent provided proper documentation, sources etc.. it has nothing to do with the architecture
> and the a57+a53 is 64bit and it has been implemented only in the recent note 4 variant, samsung adopted the big little architecture earlier than everyone but their implementation was far from perfect, like throttling issue, poor optimisation,mediocre gpu etc, (compared to SD), over the course of time they have managed to solve the issues little by little which is evident in the benchmarks ,you had posted in the OP,
> *now what you need to remember is these soc have HMP enabled ,which probably means almost all the cores are active when the benchmarks are done, which is never a real usage scenario and there is almost a 50% drop after a certain period of time ,which can affect perfromance in daily life *
> 
> ...



Do you even know what you are talking about ?.In HMP enabled exynos chips all 8 cores run together ALL THE TIME !, all 8 cores are active all the time and not just for benchmarks.

The difference lies in the clock speed of individual cores, in an idle state each core runs at a low clock-speed and the speed is increased with demand.

Also all 4 cores being used in the Qualcomm chip is not a real life scenario.And when it comes to single core performance the A57 or even the 32 bit A15 found in other Exynos chips handily beats the Krait core inside Qualcomm.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 24, 2014)

krait cores>>>exynos any day
krait series phones are still popular today,enough to make people go for them over even the SD400 sometimes
plus exynos version phones battery life and support is much lesser than SD variants


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

What I meant is, with HMP all the cores are available and in benchmarks they will be running at maximum frequency that is all 8 cores but in real life usage the hmp is used in such a way that cpu intensive threads are handled by the higher clocked for example a15 or the a57 while the less intensive threads will be offloaded to lower clocked a7/a43
Which means the benchmarks doesn't really transfer to real world usage 
And oh the difference isn't restricted to clock speeds alone I guess the a7 cores are more power efficient and there are some other differences I believe 
Another thing exynos 5433 chipset I guess is the first implementation of the new ARM architecture and we need more testing to pass a final verdict on it 
sD 805 is an improved version of the tried and tested soc 
Well that said I had clearly written what point I was trying to make, so it would be more use full if you reply to that instead of nitpicking


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2014)

Exynos is technically a better processor than SD, at least on Note 4. You run that sodding Antutu, you get a higher score on Exynos, you run that Qudarant or whatever, you get a higher score on Exynos. But in real life who is that much idiot to do those things? Are you gonna play Crysis on it and notice how many frames you are getting? Jeez!


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 25, 2014)

Watch MKBHD's Note 4 review... -- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoQKLOrAU4E

The battery life on the Snapdragon 805 version of Note 4 is way better than the one on the Exynos version.


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 26, 2014)

It seems some people can never be happy. for 3 years every spec-junky was slamming Samsung for two things : Plastic body and "inferior" exynos processor.

Now that sammy has addressed bot the issues , and to my eyes the best phone in the market, people are still complaining. 

I read somewhere that said LG UI is crap......it might have been so earlier but my G3 has a very good,smooth UI.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 26, 2014)

^^i agree with your points but samsung still has to address quality and service centre issues
though i will admit with the galaxy alpha,it has gotten better
touchwiz is the worst android UI in terms of performance and memory management even if it actually is rather innovative with respect to features like multi window etc
i wouldnt crown any phone as the best phone ever because its like asking which is the best medicine in the world


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 26, 2014)

Few months back someone was complaining about how Samsung is giving only Exynos version of galaxy S5 in India and not giving Snapdragon.
Now someone is complaining about the exact opposite.
Consumers... Consumers.... Consumers... we dont even know what we actually want....no wonder mega companies tend to ignore us...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

I am ahppy with this move but price is still a concern.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2014)

@OP
When Sammy released Exynos based devices instead of SD, everyone went against that decision and now they try to make up for their mistake. Now like other people, who sourced SD based devices when only Exynos one was available here, you have to source Exynos based one.

And no, Sammy is not cheating. If you ask me, I'd say, they just come to their senses and start listening to customers. Benchmarks will not justify everything and if you solely buy phones based on benchmarks, you will not always end up happy. My Nexus 5 didn't do wonders in Benchmarks, but here I am, a happy Nexus user. It fulfills my daily usage, play whatever I throw at, be it demanding games, HD video. So benchmarks have no value in real life scenario in my view.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Your S5 is experiencing Lag and frame drops is because it is running the Exynos version.

Samsung was cheating customers but by releasing the Exynos version.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> Your S5 is experiencing Lag and frame drops is because it is running the Exynos version.
> 
> Samsung was cheating customers but by releasing the Exynos version.



Spot on.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> Your S5 is experiencing Lag and frame drops is because it is running the Exynos version.
> 
> Samsung was cheating customers but by releasing the Exynos version.



Absolutely well written


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 30, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> Your S5 is experiencing Lag and frame drops is because it is running the Exynos version.
> 
> Samsung was cheating customers but by releasing the Exynos version.



Then how do you explain the Snapdragon 801 lagging inside the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 ?

- - - Updated - - -



furious_gamer said:


> Spot on.



Lots of self proclaimed tech-experts,flipkart baddies here.Sigh.....


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 31, 2014)

M8 lagging? 

G3 will lag anyway, LG wanted that phone with QHD display res for bragging rights, nothing else.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Then how do you explain the Snapdragon 801 lagging inside the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ..



I have the HTC One M8. It does not lag at all. It is one of the fastest phones I have ever used. 

Benchmarks mean **** if the phone cant do basic tasks flawlessly.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Then how do you explain the Snapdragon 801 lagging inside the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Man m8 never slows down irrespective of the tasks you are doing.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Then how do you explain the Snapdragon 801 lagging inside the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



M8 lagging is something not happen everyday and may be one out 1000!



AbhMkh said:


> Lots of self proclaimed tech-experts,flipkart baddies here.Sigh.....



 What!!!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 31, 2014)

Dont feed the troll.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

Exynos has got battery issues as well. Looks like sammy implemented the tech due to Android L but I think apps will only be able to take advantage only after 2 or 3 years.


----------

